# Elena Linville's Book reviews.



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Like everyone here, I am an avid reader, but I also love sharing my impressions on books that I read with others.

I know the importance of a good review, because I have discovered multiple excellent books that I would have simply breezed by if I hadn't read a review that caught my attention. So if you are looking for some good books to pick up for the weekend or just to add to your stash, feel free to stop by my blog http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/ and check out what books I already read and reviews under the Reviews tab.

I try to post a new review every Friday, but sometimes life has a tendency to get in the way of even a very good book 

Oh, and I mostly read and review science-fiction and fantasy, some paranormal and horror. Romance is not really my cup of tea, mostly because it's very rare for me to find a book where the relationship between the characters feels "right".

Anyway, feel free to visit and leave a comment or two if you like a review. Maybe you would discover a good book or two in the process as well


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

And since today is Friday, I have posted a new review. This is for an ARC copy of _We Are All Completely Fine_ by Daryl Gregory http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/09/18/we-are-all-completely-fine-by-daryl-gregory/.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

This Friday, I am reviewing _Evernight_ by Kristen Callihan

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/09/26/evernight-by-kristen-callihan/

I have mixed feelings about this book. I enjoyed the story and the alternative, steampunkey London, but the romance between the main characters fell completely flat, at least for me.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

And this Friday I am reviewing Memory Zero by Keri Arthur.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/10/03/memory-zero-by-keri-arthur/

Loved the main protagonist. Interested in the world. But the antagonist is a walking collection of tropes.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

It's another Friday and another review. Today I delve into the horror genre and review the Undying by Ethan Reid

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/10/10/the-undying-by-ethan-reid/

In short, it was a promising premise, but the execution left me less than satisfied.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Friday review. I had the pleasure to read an ARC for _Of Bone and Thunder_ by Chris Evans.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/10/17/of-bone-and-thunder-by-chris-evans/

In short, I loved it. A recount of a war similar to the Vietnam war but in a fantasy world, viewed to the eyes of the simple soldiers facing the horror on the ground. Very engaging characters that you can't help but root for.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review The London Project by Mark J Maxwell.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/the-london-project-by-mark-j-maxwell/

This book would have been so much better if the author had trusted the reader and took out 70% of the backstory.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Friday. I finished The Younger Gods by Michael R Underwood. Loved it.

Here is my review - http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/10/31/the-younger-gods-by-michael-r-underwood/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

This Friday I am happy to present to you Pines by Blake Crouch.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/11/07/pines-by-blake-crouch/

This is a must read for everyone who, like me, loved the TV series Twin Peaks.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Woot, this Friday I review a book by our fellow indy author. Open Minds by Susan Kaye Quinn. 

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/11/14/open-minds-by-susan-kaye-quinn/

And the verdict is - I loved it. Definitely worth reading.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Another suggestion for your weekend reads. The Abyss Beyond Dreams by Peter F Hamilton.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/11/21/the-abyss-beyond-dreams-by-peter-f-hamilton/

Loved it! In some ways, it reminded me of all the books about the Culture by Iain M Banks, and that's high praise because I love his books.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Black Friday everyone! 

Today I wrote a review for Undercity by Catherine Asaro.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/11/28/undercity-by-catherine-asaro/

In short, this could have been a great book. The concept was very interesting. Unfortunately, the execution failed to live up to my expectations. There are 2 major problems with this book, at least for me, and I address them in my review.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Come check out my review of Darwin's Elevator by Jason M Hough.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/12/05/darwins-elevator-by-jason-m-hough/

I loved this first book in a series and I will definitely read the next installments.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

My review of Cold Hillside by Nancy Baker. I got and advanced copy of this book from NetGalley and absolutely loved it!

]https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/12/12/cold-hillside-by-nancy-baker/[/email]

The book is scheduled to come out on December 31st, so it would be a nice New Year present for either yourself or your reader friends.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

It's another Friday, and today I let my girly side out to play and review a paranormal romance. And I'm not ashamed to say that I loved it! Love the world, love the characters, can't wait to dive into the next book in the series.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/12/19/magic-bites-kate-daniels-1-by-ilona-andrews/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy New year! For my first review of 2015, I am talking about Hotter than Helltown by SM Reine.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2015/01/02/hotter-than-helltown-by-sm-reine/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I posted a review of a book in a genre I don't really read too often - Young Adult. But _It Started with a Whisper_ by A. W. Hartoin was worth every minute I spent with it.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2015/01/09/it-started-with-a-whisper-by-a-w-hartoin/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

A bit of a deviation for me. Today's review is for a horror book . Yep, I read those from time to time. So I present to you The Deep by Nick Cutter.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2015/01/16/the-deep-by-nick-cutter/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review Written in Red by Anne Bishop.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/01/23/written-in-red-by-anne-bishop/

What can I say? I absolutely loved this book!


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

And today's review is by a fellow indie author Marina Finlayson! Here are my thoughts on Twiceborn.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/01/30/twiceborn-by-marina-finlayson/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I finally finished _Atlanta Burns _by the excellent Chuck Wendig. I must say that I absolutely loved it! Here is my review:

http://elenalinville.com/2015/02/06/atlanta-burns-by-chuck-wendig/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is my review of The Locksmith by Susan Kaye Quinn. If you liked the Mindjack series, this book is definitely a must read.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/02/13/the-locksmith-by-susan-kaye-quinn/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review Murder of Crows by Anne Bishop. This is the second book in the Others series. I have a review of the first one as well.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/02/20/murder-of-crows-by-anne-bishop/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Flex by Ferrett Steinmetz. This book hasn't been released yet, but it's coming out on Tuesday March 3. I would recommend it.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/02/27/the-flex-by-ferrett-steinmetz/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Friday! Here is my review of Vision in Silver by Anne Bishop. Guaranteed good times for the weekend.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/03/06/vision-in-silver-by-anne-bishop/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today, I review Time Patrol (Nightstalkers #4) by Bob Mayer. Come on over to read about it.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/03/13/time-patrol-area-51-the-nightstalkers-by-bob-mayer/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

This Friday, I'm reviewing _The Secret Dead_ by SW Fairbrother. I absolutely loved this book and will definitely buy and read the next one in the series.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/03/20/the-secret-dead-by-sw-fairbrother/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I have finished Magic Burns by Ilona Andrews, Book 2 of Kate Daniels Series, and I absolutely loved it. Here is my review.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/03/27/magic-burns-kate-daniels-book-2-by-ilona-andrews/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

My review of _The Mirror Empire_ by Kameron Hurley. I must admit that I was a bit disappointed by this book. It failed to live to its full potential, at least in my opinion. 

http://elenalinville.com/2015/04/03/the-mirror-empire-worldbreaker-saga-1-by-kameron-hurley/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

My review of Wicked Misery by Tracey Martin. Read at your own risk  That goes for both the book and the review.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/04/17/wicked-misery-miss-misery-book-1-by-tracey-martin/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not very happy with the book I reviewed today, because it had so much potential but never quite rose to the occasion.
http://elenalinville.com/2015/04/24/cupcakes-trinkets-and-other-deadly-magic-y-meghan-ciana-doidge/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

We all loved pirate adventures when we were kids, right? Well, this book made me remember exactly how exciting that felt. My review of Johnny Shipwreak by the Lindsay Brothers.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/05/01/johnny-shipwreck-by-the-lindsay-brothers/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

This Friday I'm talking about a book that really pissed me off  Read my review to discover why.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/05/08/in-the-woods-dublin-murder-squad-book-1-by-tana-french/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review Hunting Ground, the second book in the Alpha and Omega series by the wonderful Patricia Briggs.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/05/15/hunting-ground-alpha-and-omega-book-2-by-patricia-briggs/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today, I review a weird and wonderful tale. If you liked Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere, you will love this one.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/05/22/the-singular-extraordinary-tale-of-mirror-goliath-by-ishbelle-bee/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review Radiant by Karina Sumner-Smith and I must say that I absolutely loved this book!

http://elenalinville.com/2015/05/29/radiant-towers-trilogy-book-1-by-karina-summer-smith/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I was so impressed with the Alpha and Omega series by Patricia Briggs, that I decided to try her Mercy Thompson series as well. Here is my review of Moon Called.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/06/05/moon-called-mercy-thompson-book-1-by-patricia-briggs/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review Jabberwocky, a short novella by Theodore Singer.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/06/12/jabberwocky-by-theodore-singer/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry for the late posting, but I had a crazy day on Friday. So my review of The Shadow Revolution is going live one day late.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/06/20/the-shadow-revolution-crown-key-1-by-clay-griffith-susan-griffith/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I've just finished a wonderful book that I want to share with you - Dark Star by Oliver Langmead. I absolutely loved it!

http://elenalinville.com/2015/06/26/dark-star-by-oliver-langmead/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review Rubberman's Cage by Joseph Picard. I actually liked it more than I expected.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/07/03/rubbermans-cage-by-joseph-picard/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today, I review Late Eclipses by Seanan McGuire, the fourth book in October Daye series.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/07/17/late-eclipses-october-daye-4-by-seanan-mcguire/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review _Under the Empyrean Sky_ by Chuck Wendig.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/07/31/under-the-empyrean-sky-by-chuck-wendig/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I am reviewing Linesman by S.K. Dunstall, and I must admit that I absolutely loved this book! 

http://elenalinville.com/2015/08/14/linesman-by-s-k-dunstall/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review Fair Game by Patricia Briggs, book 3 in the Alpha and Omega series.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/08/22/fair-game-alpha-and-omega-3-by-patricia-briggs/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review _The Good, the Bad and the Undead_, book 2 in the Hollows series and I think I'm in love with this series! 

http://elenalinville.com/2015/09/04/the-good-the-bad-and-the-undead-the-hollows-book2-by-kim-harrison/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

After a long interruption during which I got busy with work and writing my own books, I'm back with another review! 

Zero World by Jason M Hough http://elenalinville.com/2015/11/13/1638/.


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Are you looking for a fun book to read this weekend? There's my review of The Casquette Girls by Alys Arden. Love, friendship, magic, and oh, yes, vampires in New Orleans.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/11/21/the-casquette-girls-by-alys-arden/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Are you looking for a new post-app / urban fantasy series to read over the weekend? Check out my review of City of Light by Keri Arthur:

http://elenalinville.com/2016/01/08/city-of-light-an-outcast-novel-by-keri-arthur/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review Deep in the Hollow by Brady Nacole. If you are in the mood for a YA urban fantasy / horror story, go check it out.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/01/15/deep-in-the-hollow-by-brandy-nacole/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

For this stormy weekend I review Broken Dolls by Tyrolin Puxty. Loved this book. It's a short sweet read that's guaranteed to keep you entertained. 
http://elenalinville.com/2016/01/22/broken-dolls-by-tyrolin-puxty/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review City of Blades - an awesome book I can't stop waxing poetic about. Seriously, I'm in love with this series!

http://elenalinville.com/2016/01/29/city-of-blades-the-divine-cities-by-robert-jackson-bennett/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are looking for a good urban fantasy book to read while your significant other watches the Superbowl this weekend, check out my review of Midnight Taxi Tango.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/02/06/1812/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

If dystopian floats your boat and you are looking for a good book to read in this genre, check out my review of Oasis by Dima Zales.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/02/19/oasis-the-last-humans-book-1-by-dima-zales/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Want a good sci-fi series to read? Check out my raving fan review of Alliance by S.K. Dunstill

http://elenalinville.com/2016/02/26/alliance-a-linesman-novel-by-s-k-dunstall/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are looking for a fast-paced story with a strong protagonist, check out my review of The Courier by Gerald Brandt. The book has it's flaws, but it's a good story overall. 
http://elenalinville.com/2016/03/11/the-courier-by-gerald-brandt/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review Marked in Flesh, book 4 of the Others by Anne Bishop. Loved it! But then I'm a fan of this series.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/03/18/marked-in-flesh-the-others-book-4-by-anne-bishop/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking for a new urban fantasy series to start this weekend? Check out my review Of Scions and Men.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/04/01/of-scions-and-men-by-courtney-sloan/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I found a new series by Ilona Andrews and spent 2 days lost to the world  Here is my review of Clean Sweep.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/04/08/clean-sweep-innkeeper-chronicles-1-by-ilona-andrews/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

My review of Way Walkers: Tangled Paths or how the lack of personal stakes for the protagonist ruined a perfectly good story for me. 
http://elenalinville.com/2016/04/15/way-walkers-tangled-paths-by-j-leigh/


----------



## Maxine Sylvester (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Elena

Would you be interested in reading and reviewing a childrens book?
You can 'take a look inside" at - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B019H2M2TI, this will give you an idea.

Thanks

KR 
Maxine


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

If you want a good dystopian book to read this weekend, check out my review of The Proving by Ken Brosky.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/05/20/1992/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I wanted a good crime novel to get me out of the funk I've been in lately, but unfortunately That Darkness by Lisa Black wasn't it.  If you still want to know why it wasn't my cup of tea, follow the link for the review.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/06/03/that-darkness-by-lisa-black/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

You know how sometimes you find authors who just click with you? No matter what book you pick up by them, you absolutely love it? I think I just added a new author to my list.  Here is a review of The Ghoul King (book 2 of the Dreaming Cities) by Guy Haley. Two words - LOVED IT.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/07/22/the-ghoul-king-a-story-of-the-dreaming-cities-by-guy-haley/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I review Two Serpents Rise by Max Gladstone, and I LOVED it!!!   

I read the first book back in 2014, then got sidetracked with all the other books I had to read and review and forgot about this series. Well, I'm not gonna forget about it anymore! Next book bought and downloaded on my e-reader.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/08/12/two-serpents-rise-craft-sequence-2-by-max-gladstone/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Not such a good book review today  I wanted to like Shattered Girls, I really did, but I just couldn't...

http://elenalinville.com/2016/08/26/shattered-girls-broken-dolls-2-by-tyrolin-puxty/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I started a new series! And I really liked the first book, though I would have loved a bit less action and more worldbuilding. Here is my review of Wrong Side of Hell by Sonya Bateman.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/09/09/wrong-side-of-hell-the-deathspeaker-codex-1-by-sonya-bateman/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Friday, another review  This time I'm talking about Ghost Talkers by Mary Robitte Kowal.

This is the first fantasy story set in WWI that I read and I absolutely loved it. Go read it, seriously, go now!

http://elenalinville.com/2016/09/16/2055/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a 1 star review today  I tried to start a new Urban Fantasy series with Urban Shaman, but that turned into a rather unpleasant experience. Not recommending this series, but to learn why, check out my review.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/09/30/urban-shaman-the-walker-papers-1-by-c-e-murphy/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are looking for a good book to read with your kids this weekend, A Witch's Kitchen by Diana Sanchez is an excellent choice. Click on the link for my review.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/10/28/a-witchs-kitchen-by-dianna-sanchez/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't posted a review in a while  I have no excuse, but life has been crazy. Hopefully, 2017 will be a better year for me.

Anyway, here is my review of Winter Halo, book 2 in the Outcast series by Keri Arthur.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/12/21/winter-halo-outcast-book-2-by-keri-arthur/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I felt like reading a good space opera this week, so I checked out A Night Without Stars by Peter F Hamilton and I wasn't disappointed.
Highly recommend this and all the other books in the Commonwealth series.

http://elenalinville.com/2017/01/13/a-night-without-stars-commonwealth-chronicle-of-the-fallers-2-by-peter-f-hamilton/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I have started a new series and I'm in love! Wake of Vultures has strong Dark Tower vibes, which is a very good thing in my opinion.

http://elenalinville.com/2017/01/27/wake-of-vultures-the-shadow-1-by-lila-bowen/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are looking for a good urban fantasy series with a well thought worlds and interesting characters (and non-stop action), I would highly recommend Hidden Blade by Pippa DaCosta. Loved this first book in the series and will definitely pick up the next one.

http://elenalinville.com/2017/02/03/hidden-blade-the-soul-eater-1-by-pippa-dacosta/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm back with another book review! This time, I reviewed The Portal of a Thousand Worlds by Dave Duncan. All in all, loved it, but then I love Asian culture and history.

http://elenalinville.com/2017/03/03/portal-of-a-thousand-worlds-by-dave-duncan/


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to talk about Hunger Makes the Wolf by Alex Wells! I'm in love! I want more more more!

http://elenalinville.com/2017/03/10/hunger-makes-the-wolf-by-alex-wells/


----------

